# Abt TT-Limited.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

btw, Best aftermarket TT Mk1 rear spoiler.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Remove the spoiler and replace the bumper with the V6 and it may look good. Still not sure about yellow, but in white or black would be just great.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not normally a fan of these but this one looks well looked after


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Spoiler looks cak.


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Too Max Power for me, saw one at EvenTT11. Shouts look at me! (I'm a c*ck)


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

do like that front grill  
shame they dont make it now


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the colour, wider arches and side sills, hate the spoiler and front bumper.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

All show and no go..compared to the look.
Spoiler is OTT and skirt additions are not affective.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmm not classy is it......i would be embarrassed to drive this car to work. For people not in the know.....you would expect friggin BANANA man to step out of it!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Found this the other day on youtube - ABT promotional video :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

there's one on ebay 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ABT-AUDI-TT-1 ... 494wt_1351

and in blue

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blue-ABT-Audi ... 500wt_1366


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

R5T said:


> btw, Best aftermarket TT Mk1 rear spoiler.


looks shite.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Tritium said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > btw, Best aftermarket TT Mk1 rear spoiler.
> ...


+1


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Always gonna be marmite, does need a bit more from standard cos of the way it looks you would expect something big to happen, the power can easily sorted though from standard.

As a weekend toy I'd have it, daily driver possibly not, each to their own.

That car at EvenTT was bang tidy & a credit to it's owner, a very, very well turned out TT.


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Do not like at all [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Needs one of Kaz's red reverse light stickers too :roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gotta love an exhaust that pokes out half a metre :wink:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I don't think the styling has aged particularly well.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

E3 YOB said:


> Found this the other day on youtube - ABT promotional video :lol:


Much nicer rear spoiler


----------



## djsmudge (Apr 24, 2011)

It looks like the spoiler is to keep the ABT Sticker dry!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gadgetboy38 said:


> there's one on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ABT-AUDI-TT-1 ... 494wt_1351
> 
> ...


I don't think the blue one it an ABT I think it just has a few bits of there kit fitted


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

take the spoiler off and ill take it lol :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Diveratt said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > Found this the other day on youtube - ABT promotional video :lol:
> ...


That's the spoiler Wak has and I was thinking off before I got the carbon Osir one


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Diveratt said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > Found this the other day on youtube - ABT promotional video :lol:
> ...


"Sie sprechen Englisch twat" !!! :-x


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I quite like the touring car rear defuser.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

I saw the one that was at eventt 11 and tbf they do look better in the flesh. The pics don't do them much justice. Carnt remember if it had that spoiler on as it didn't seem that big as I remember it in person! :?:


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Any info on how many of them are LHD?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bloody hell i wish i could get an ABT front and rear wide arch kit with side skirts....awesome. 

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hmm not classy is it......i would be embarrassed to drive this car to work. For people not in the know.....you would expect friggin BANANA man to step out of it!





TTSPORT666 said:


> Bloody hell i wish i could get an ABT front and rear wide arch kit with side skirts....awesome.
> 
> Damien.


Blimey, you're fickle! :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

lol.....well i did just mean the wider arches and side skirt Brendan. That contributes a very small percentage of the car. 

Damien.


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

why would you put a breakfast bar on your car lol


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The whole kit looks awful IMHO it was on the TT stand at the Event I could see how parts of it would work but as a whole kit just a little OTT, that spoiler is massive and looks so out of place with regards to lines of the car


----------



## Dooleyz (Jun 25, 2012)

Although theres bits i dont particularly like but the rear end looks awesome id love the rear diffuser though..........


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

robokn said:


> The whole kit looks awful IMHO it was on the TT stand at the Event I could see how parts of it would work but as a whole kit just a little OTT, that spoiler is massive and looks so out of place with regards to lines of the car


Well Rob, could be worse could be bright orange..... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Didn't these have a retrimed interior with ABT on it..and not the QS seats ??? or was the pole positions a optional from ABT too???

I like.. has to be origional though.. not stuck on bits, with the ABT number... some have Flared arches too.. and the 275BHP from stock..is good especially since i think it had a differen't turbo, (not KO4) so had plenty more to give...

a proper one is rare as rocking horse shit.. imitations are sad unfortuntly...(and the blue on on e-bay WAS)

this is the wide arch:-









I LIKE IT !!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

and this was someone trying to copy a wide kit:-










Useless !!!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> and this was someone trying to copy a wide kit:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: What the hell were they thinking.

Damien.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bago47 said:


> Any info on how many of them are LHD?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

the Official Pics:-





































The Wide Arches are NICE !!! :-*


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

All these pictures make me want to go to my happy place.... :?


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

There was a front grille on eBay this week I was watching. Said that the seller had reduced the asking price but even at £100 it didn't sell!


----------



## DuTTchNL (Sep 18, 2010)

I just fell head over heels in love... What a body... That curves..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-0...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2573912a7f Cheap Enough :wink:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I want that grille so much, but I'd pass on the rest of it!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > and this was someone trying to copy a wide kit:-
> ...


I think this is more a copy of the German touring TT still not a good look


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

R5T said:


> btw, Best aftermarket TT Mk1 rear spoiler.


Hey guys does anybody know if you can buy these skirts just the black addon bit???? If so were


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They look like the skirts that were fitted to Calibra


----------



## iamneallyons (Mar 20, 2016)

the rear diffuser is the only piece i like on this, its actually a really nice piece that diffuser - are they still available anywhere?


----------

